# Ipad V1 ne propose pas ancienne version app



## Baltazard (28 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour !

Lecteur d'Igen depuis un moment déjà, je m'inscris ce jour pour poser une question :

Je donne mon Ipad 1ère génération à mon Beau-frère après l'avoir réinitialisé.

Il a ensuite créé un compte et est allé sur l'Appstore télécharger, devinez, Facebook.

Toutefois, ce dernier indique qu'il faut IOS 6 minimum et ne propose pas de télécharger une ancienne version de l'App sur la fenêtre d'erreur (Ipad à jour sur IOS 5.1.1.).

Plus bizarre, quand je rentre mes identifiants dans Réglages > Itunes, l'ipad propose cette fois de télécharger l'ancienne version de l'app...

Encore plus bizarre : je peux re-télécharger sur cet ipad des applications déjà payées (ex : pages, obtenu gratuitement suite à l'achat d'un Iphone 5S).

Elles s'installent correctement et restent sur l'ipad une fois l'identifiant à nouveau changé dans réglages ! (Invitation au piratage d'appli ?)

Bref je ne comprends pas.

Quelqu'un à une solution pour que Ios propose de télécharger une ancienne version des applications sur son compte ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !

Bisous !


----------



## thejer27 (7 Janvier 2014)

Bon alors tout d'abord bonsoir,

Je pense avoir trouvé une solution à ton problème. Avec son propre compte il faut qu'il démarre itunes sur son pc ou mac et qu'il télécharge la version qui est proposer dans itunes.
Une fois téléchargé, l'application va se mettre dans les achats de l'app store et à partir de ce moment il pourra télécharger les précédentes versions pour la version ios qui lui correspond directement sur son ipad.

En espérant avoir résolu son problème,
Thejer


----------



## Baltazard (2 Octobre 2014)

thejer27 a dit:


> Bon alors tout d'abord bonsoir,
> 
> Je pense avoir trouvé une solution à ton problème. Avec son propre compte il faut qu'il démarre itunes sur son pc ou mac et qu'il télécharge la version qui est proposer dans itunes.
> Une fois téléchargé, l'application va se mettre dans les achats de l'app store et à partir de ce moment il pourra télécharger les précédentes versions pour la version ios qui lui correspond directement sur son ipad.
> ...



Navré de ne pas t'avoir remercié plus tôt, je n'avais pas vu ta réponse. 

Je n'était pas passé sur le forum depuis un long moment.

navré mais mieux vaut tard que jamais parait-il... 

Merci encore, je ne sais pas s'il a réussi à résoudre son problème, j'ai personnellement abandonné au bout d'un moment, mais je lui fais suivre ta solution.

Cordialement.


----------

